# Say Hello To My New Best Friend! - Tekmar TG200 Spot Cleaning Gun



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

It's the Tekmar TG200 Spot Cleaning Gun!

I just printed a $15 Black Zip Up Hoodie and since I was in a hurry, I didn't notice the back side not tucked in. After I printed the white layer, it pulled on part of it sticking up and moved the hoodie.

I knew I was done for, so I decided to go ahead and print the color layer anyway and I was off pretty bad.

So I let the ink set by air for a couple of minutes and used the spot cleaning gun. Because the ink wasn't wet, it blew off in flakes and within a few minutes, I saved this expensive hoodie! I pretreated it again and printed perfectly, with no indication there was an image there before!

I would highly recommend a spot cleaning gun for direct to garment printing!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

we will have to look into that.. we had a bug fly onto one of our wet shirts and he hopped onto another part of the shirt with ink on his butt and made a spot...

thank heaven for windex and microfiber we were able to save that shirt.. 

but this looks great!! where did you get it??


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Years ago I purchased this through Peformance Screen Supply, 800-659-8337 | Performance Screen Supply. (Page 12 of their online catalog)

They aren't that expensive and they definitely come in handy. The key is to let the white ink sit before you try to shoot it out. Otherwise, it's just liquid and will spread. Obviously, you don't want to heat set it. With these inks, though, they stain well enough that when you try to get something out of a white garment, it doesn't always work.


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

We use one. We use it quite a bit. It is a lifesaver! It also will shoot out ink pen stains, and blood stains, etc etc. The key is to drape the shirt or item over a cup (we use a regular coffee mug) and hold the shirt tight over the cup, and it works magic!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

whimsywhit said:


> hold the shirt tight over the cup, and it works magic!


That's what I do, but they do have a machine that you hold it over and it sucks it into a filter and dries it almost instantly.


----------

